# 3.0 CSL - Great picture!



## Q. Senna (Nov 2, 2012)

On another motoring website I frequent the Pic of the Week was pretty stellar this week.

I can only imagine how amazing it would be to drive an old 3.0 CSL around the Ring.


----------

